# Wondering???



## Tim2hunt (Oct 28, 2011)

So I was phoned today by a friend that had an interesting question, with regards to shooting on his property.  I knew the what I would do in this situation, but did not know the "legal" aspect of what he was asking.  He lives outside of City Limits on 3 acres of property.  On his property he has a dried up creek area that has about 6-8 feet of steep banking on 3 sides.  This is about 250 yards off the main road in-front of his house.  However, about 25 yards from where you would stand to shoot is the property line of another house (back yard) that is located in a sub division.  The spot from where he would shoot is about 75 yards from the road in the sub division (front of that house).  Note, his back (on his property) facing the subdivision house, shooting into the steep bank on his property.  Separated by being in the creek bed and some hard woods between where stand and sub-division property line (all of which is his property).  It's kind of a hard setup to explain.  Any how, he asked me "am I doing anything illegal"?  Anything information I have found with regards to shooting outside of city limits says you can not shoot within 50 yards of a public roadway.  Which he is not.  A person in the subdivision came out shouting some obscene things at him while he was shooting.  Does anyone know any information regarding these laws?  Note, he does not live in a subdivision, but the back of his property backs up to the backyard of a house in a subdivision (make-sense?)   And he is shooting in a safe direction, into a 8 foot bank (steep).  Me personally, not worth hearing someone complain or screaming obscene things, but is he doing anything illegal is my question?


----------



## Whiteeagle (Oct 28, 2011)

Check with the County Magistrate Office and see if there is an ordinance against discharging a firearm in said county. If not, "choot em Lizabeth"!!!!!!


----------



## germag (Oct 28, 2011)

I think he is probably perfectly legal.


----------



## deadend (Oct 28, 2011)

A 30rd mag for every obscenity hurled would be a good trade off!  What?  Sorry I can't hear you over this cacophony of ratatattat.


----------



## Tim2hunt (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks, all.  Jackson County if anyone is familiar with this.


----------



## Tim2hunt (Oct 28, 2011)

Hmmm?????? Maybe not??

http://www.nraila.org/Legislation/Read.aspx?id=6933


----------



## Tim2hunt (Oct 28, 2011)

Guess they shot it down.... lol...lol...lol... 

http://www.nraila.org/Legislation/Read.aspx?ID=6942

Fire Away!!!


----------



## WGSNewnan (Oct 29, 2011)

legal or not - you still have to live next to these people afterwards. maybe next time he should invite them to come shoot. you never know - they might start blasting rap music at him in the middle of the night to retaliate. been there done that. its definitely better to be cordial. at least ask them what their problem is with it. you may find they work 3rd shift or something and wouldnt mind at all if just waited a while or something.


----------



## germag (Oct 29, 2011)

The OP's question was one of legality. Neighborhood relations is a different matter.


----------



## Tim2hunt (Oct 30, 2011)

I totally agree, I believe it may have been different had the woman not come out the house screaming obscene things.  I mean things I wouldn't even think of saying.


----------



## chuckdog (Oct 30, 2011)

How did this topic find itself in Gunsmithing? Just a little


----------



## SgtPat (Nov 3, 2011)

WGSNewnan said:


> legal or not - you still have to live next to these people afterwards. maybe next time he should invite them to come shoot. you never know - they might start blasting rap music at him in the middle of the night to retaliate. been there done that. its definitely better to be cordial. at least ask them what their problem is with it. you may find they work 3rd shift or something and wouldnt mind at all if just waited a while or something.



That is illegal.


----------



## stevetarget (Nov 7, 2011)

its better to get along with the neighbor. I would talk with them if possible and invite them to shoot. If he's legal to shoot then I would limit my shooting to 22's and would try to be considerate of the neighbors, especially if someone in the house works night shift.


----------



## GeoW (Nov 30, 2011)

Yep, discretion is the better part of valor...


----------

